# DIY Co2 diffuser with a Cig filter.



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Got a pretty decent result from a cigarette filter, check it out.

Youtube Link


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

*like*


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Any info on how long it lasts before beginning to disintegrate. Also, I'm wondering if there are any chemicals traditionally added to filters, which might make their way into the water column. I understand they're actually a type of plastic, which I suppose suggests it will last longer, but as they're designed for a single 5-minute, dry use, I don't know.

Still, in a pinch, and especially for DIY, this might be useful. In any case, it's certainly original


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

You can just use a cotton ball that has been twisted as well if you're worried about chemicals


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i think that would get clogged up rather quickly and probably just pop out of the hose from the pressure


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

jreich said:


> i think that would get clogged up rather quickly and probably just pop out of the hose from the pressure


The trick is to use the suction cup's narrow opening as a "clump". Use an exacto knife to cut a small line and push the tubing inside. Roll a bit of the filter and just push it in. It will last a while before you have to change it, it takes about a week for it to show algae on the tip. I'm guessing it can stay in there until you do some wc, I usually have a pack of cig on me anyways. 

Use non-charcoal filters and of course, don't smoke it and use it. 

If you're concern about chemicals, here is a quote from Wiki on the manufacturing of filters "The raw material for the manufacture of cigarette filters is cellulose (obtained from wood)." - WikiLink

I'm re-scaping my Edge, I did this DIY in a pinch as I couldn't decide on a diffuser. Some of the quality glass diffuser are quite large and really limits the 6 gallon I have to work with.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is the video with a lower water movement, 

YU Link


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Here is the video with a lower water movement,
> 
> YU Link


Hmm, that looks to be bubbling directly to the surface. This is just to show the amount of bubbles coming out, though, correct?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

With water movement, the bubbles will be agitated and float around and exchange all the CO2 that's in them rather fast.

I used to use dried Linden wood branch pieces (Tilia) stuck into tubing as DIY diffusers. Very fine bubbles as well, but needs a lot of pressure.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Wouldn't putting the hose in a hang on back filter's intake work just as good if not better than a diffuser? That's what I've done forever and it creates tons of tiny bubbles in my tank.


----------



## Aret (Jan 17, 2014)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Got a pretty decent result from a electronic cigarette filter, check it out.


Yeah I've checked it. Truly awesome.Thanks for sharing the video.


----------

